# tips for getting hired



## kwagner (Mar 7, 2002)

I am compiling a list to use as reference material for my employee hiring strageties. I have my own thoughts, of course, but what are the most important things you (as Chef's) look for in a kitchen employee? 

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Why don't you share your thoughts with us.

Give us an idea of your interviewing style, then we can comment, and support you.
cc


----------



## kwagner (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome, CC.

My apologies for starting my membership with a question, how rude!

The manager (head of foodservice operations) and I usually interview together in a relaxed atmosphere. I don't like to put undue stress on an already nervous job applicant. I normally am a good judge of character and tend to read people well. I go with my hunches (after studying the applicants resume of course).

I have my own criteria (good work ethic & training, cleanliness, loyalty, etc.) The real proof (as we know) is in the kitchen. 

I was just wondering if you had any points that I could work into a hiring policy that would simplify our operation. I am always open to opinions and thought this may be a good place to brainstorm.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------

